# Windows update system tray icon



## deadly_dude (May 6, 2006)

hey guys  ,
i have this problem.....can you help me out...

The windows update icon in the system tray is missing.I've turned on Automatic Updates .....i've tried all options.......
1.Automatic(Recommended)
2.Download updates for me but let me choose when to install them
3.Notify me but don't automatically download or install.
I've tried all the above three options....and in all the three cases.....the updates are downloaded automatically and there is no windows update icon(which notifies before downloading and before installing) in system tray.The windows messenger service,BITS service are running and active , so i am unable to pinpoint the problem.I use a Windows XP Professional SP2!!
Please help me out in this regard!!  

take care,
deadly_dude


----------



## kl_ravi (May 6, 2006)

Check whether Windows XP is hiding Inactive Icons...
Right Click on taskbar and choose properties and uncheck "Hide Inactive Icons"

PS:- @Deadly_Dude you may avoid posting identical topics in different sections of this forum. This thread should be merged with the thread below

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27775


----------

